# Sometimes a reminder is needed.



## squatting dog (Dec 18, 2019)

About just how fortunate we are to have had a generation of hero's. 
The tail end of a bomber.


----------



## gennie (Dec 18, 2019)

And about how poorly we take care of some of them when their hero days are over.


----------



## Pecos (Dec 18, 2019)

It is amazing that they managed to bring that plane in for a landing after all that damage.
The Army-Air Corps took it very tough during WW2, it took real guts.


----------



## squatting dog (Dec 18, 2019)

More brave men, carrying the pilot to safety.


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 21, 2019)

*Homeless Viet Nam Veterans *


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 21, 2019)

They were just..... boys!


----------



## squatting dog (Dec 21, 2019)




----------

